# i must be nuts ,a new project for winter



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

hi all

anyone else got a black car,ive just bought a large black estate car just in time for winter .such fun not

anyone using and particular products for black paint work?

last time i had a black car the new technology was turtlewax color polish and that was used on my capri.

the car is a saab 9-5 3.0 v6 tid estate a total tank that goes rather quickly and does 50 mpg

or do i just not bother and keep it dirty and only clean that daft fiat seicento abarth and the mk1 golf convertible


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

you are mental!! :lol:

leave it dirty... that's what winter/runabout cars are all about!! 

:thumb:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 11, 2008)

Leave it dirty. I've got a Passat estate in black and the first drive out after a clean its filthy. Beads nicely etc but loads of hard work gone after 24 hours


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

i shall try to resist ,but the detailer in me will no doubt have it de tarred,clayed and machine polished .i must resist i must resit o bugger it .lol


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

robtech said:


> i shall try to resist ,but the detailer in me will no doubt have it de tarred,clayed and machine polished .i must resist i must resit o bugger it .lol


Go on, you know you want to, :lol:


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Two coats of colly 845 and your sorted for the winter.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Leave it dirty? I didn't know you could do that :detailer:
Black Impreza - No idea what to use either! I'm stuck for a LSP either collies or AG HD wax. I'll decide one day (probably after winter has gone)


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Get the Sealents on it and it will just shrug off the Winter. I have Opti-Seal on my car at the moment and that looks fantastic and makes the car so easy to clean. I top it up with the Optimum Gloss Detailer and the water just runs off taking loads of crud etc with it


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Hundred's of product's out there for darker car's, a few ive got and tried(loved)and you can't go wrong with is-

Chemical guy's pete's 53
Chemical guy's blacklight and hybrid v7 combo
Dodo juice red mist tropical
Dodo juice purple haze pro
Sonus gloss enhancer

But most of all, the blackfire range, apart from the deep gloss polish,are my current fav's of the month, but slowly drawing away to try another range.
And agree with shinyvec the optimum qd leave's a stunning slick finish.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

J55TTC said:


> Leave it dirty. I've got a Passat estate in black and the first drive out after a clean its filthy. Beads nicely etc but loads of hard work gone after 24 hours


Agreed, but the just before bedtime final look is all worth it:argie:


----------



## dekerf1996 (Sep 9, 2008)

The wife's touran is black and is a pain to keep clean, good wax and weekly snowfoam does the trick for me

Just started a tin of colli on the step mums car, and that looks good, so will use that on the mrs car this winter

Summertime AB's black magic over blackhole looks great


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Meguiar's Ultimate Paste wax works well on our Black Volvo.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a panther black Mondeo ST220 and ive been using the Blackfire range for a while now but about to switch to Fk1000p. The real answer for me is to wash every 5-6 days full stop in summer or winter.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

bero1306 said:


> about to switch to Fk1000p.


What's your reason for this?


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

cheers to everyone,have decided to tcut it with cif liquid followed by a polish with pledge then a Wash with tesco value washing up liquid using a brillow pad on any tuff marks.....

lol


i bet theres still folk that do do such things,

seriously though i will give the car a once over with white spirit ( i know controversial ) then clayed followed with a good going over with megs ultimate compound with megs g220v2 red pad then yellow pad.....then polished by machine with the likes of ag srp then finally sealed with some ag hd wax i may apply by machine with black pad but prolly by hand .glass will be polished with AG glass polish any trim will give a go over with megs ultimate trim gel stuff ( not used b4 ) but have some .

tyres will be treated with megs tyre gel wheels will also be well scrubbed with that bleeding type of cleaner then polished up ( i could use other products and spend money on some of the ones listed but as i already have these items i may as well give them a try.....

this time i must remember to do some before and after pics.

in reality car will get washed when it needs it as ive got the other 2c cars to worry about also.....agghhhhh


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

well yesterday i couldnt help myself,de tarred car,removed any old tare wax etc with good old white spirit ( i swear by the stuff ) rather than using expensive tardis type stuff.

clayed car with that awful bilt hamber clay,,dont like that stuff it tends to be too sticky and the tub i had sort of melted even when it was stored in a cool room and its hard to cut up. i prefer meguiars .

annoyingly just as i had finished claying the car and the sun came out full on,do DA machining prooved to be a real pain and after doing half the bonnet a wing and 2 doors i frankly gave up as the paint work was too hot from the sun .

ened up giving the car a once over with cheapo triplewax polish just as a barrier before i can da the rest of the car,however the paints so hard that it prooved to be rather difficult to get the fine scratches out using a hard copound pad and good old megs ultimate compound.

i was amazed at how much a black car can reflect and looks superb clean however after an hour car was covered in dust and was manky...lol


----------



## mgkars (Dec 17, 2011)

Black navara

As much as I like it clean, it gives me the same enjoyment getting it dirty

Chemical guys have some great products for black cars I like the v series of polishes and the 5050 and pete's 53 wax's

As someone else mentioned blacklight and hybrid v7 are great too


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Fk 1000p for me I am aiming for touch less wash over winter


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Black car, damp crappy Scottish weather and a few swirls. Bilthamber Autobalm is almost an AIO yet will after you have detarred and clayed of course amazes you with how good a finish it leaves behind. provided you apply it almost imperceptibly thin and follow up with another coat the next time you wash the car. Its not easily topped with anything else but I can vouch for Jeffs Werkstatt Jett Trigger which also works well in low temps which we have outside atm.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

heres some pics of the cars out side before and after.

to start with car was de tarred any old polish stripped with good old white spirit washed down with clean water ,then clayed with bilt hamber medium clay.

car was then machined with megs v220v2 using a medium to hard small pad using megs ultimate compound.
each panel was given at least 3 seperate going overs with the compound.

next car was given around 3 goings over with yellow megs pad with cheapo triplewax car polish set at number 3 speed.

next step was car had 2 coats of AG HD wax applied with 15 20 mins to alloy bonding between coats.

headlights were a cloudy mess.to tackle these i just used some 2000 grit wet n dry sanded each lamp until i got a uniformity then went over them doing the same polishing as i used on the body work,spent around an hour per light.ideally will re do lights using 1500 then 200,2500,3000 and even 4000 grit paper and will polish with a more specific plastic polish as the lights still aint perfect but are a huge improvement

ive yet to do the roof of the car with the machine polisher but decided to leave that till after winter and just polished it by hand and waxed it with ag hd, windows were all polished with AG glass polish,tyres and trim i used turtlewax platinum tyre gel ( great product ) and even used it on the trim .

so far the car has taken around 12 hours to get it to this stage .but seeing as its really a winter car and not a show car I'm in 2 minds wether to take the paint to the next stage and use more higher end polish.wax etc.


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

Very tidy. A much underrated car. :thumb:

Instead of white spirit can I suggest you try paint brush cleaner. It does the same if not a better job but washes off much easier with soapy water. Great for engine bays too.


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

I have a dark car and what I did was powerhose the underseals and agitated with some APC. Then sprayed C2 neat into the crevices and allowed to bond and dry. Some colly on the alloys and thats it. 

The car is currently wearing 2-3 coats of C1.5 as protection. Wont be washing it during the winter months unless its really mucky with mud and I will just powerwash it down.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Very nice, really like the Saab 9-5 Estates. Was close to buying a 3.0 V6 Turbo once! Looks really good condition too. Though i will say this, get the roof done as you've done the rest, and just watch all the snow & ice slide straight off


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

rtjc said:


> Very nice, really like the Saab 9-5 Estates. Was close to buying a 3.0 V6 Turbo once! Looks really good condition too. Though i will say this, get the roof done as you've done the rest, and just watch all the snow & ice slide straight off


roof was polished and waxed by hand lol i need a step ladder to do the roof with the machine as not tall enough..doh it was hard enough standing on the seats with the doors open trying to do the roof by hand....such fun ,


----------



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

Very nice! Must go well too, with that engine.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

hi dude seen you the other day,your cars looking silly shiny as always...but now the gritters are out in paisley none of us are getting away with a non grit covered car..i washed the saab and dried it at 12pm by 1pm it looked as if i hadnt bothered...agghhh


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

am rather chuffed i took the time to do this car now as even washing it is so much faster. even had a junky female complimenting the car this morning....err thanks..,...must admit owning a black car aint as bad to keep clean as i thought. esp since its been polished and waxed more in the last week than prolly in the past 5 years


----------



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

robtech said:


> hi all
> 
> anyone else got a black car,ive just bought a large black estate car just in time for winter .such fun not
> 
> ...


If your needing anything for your Scab contact my m8 Malky, he's breaking one on fleaby at the mo, see item number 140871892789. 
Hope this ain't breaking any rools.


----------

